# 97 ford f250 7.3 auto overdrive light flashes



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

what is usually the concern when the overdrive light on the end of the shifter is flashing? when it is flashing overdrive never works and fuel mileage sucks. attempted to scan but 
apparently u must have to use a pin out box and do flash codes any help? ideas? truck
has 108k on it original trans and has plowed all its life. thanks


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Flashing light means something is wrong with tranny. It bumps the pressure up to try and protect the tranny. Your best bet would be to take it to a tranny shop and have them pull the codes if you can't. 97 should be OBD II but most repair shops don't pay the extra money to get the tranny programs for their scanners. 

Also check the tranny fluid, should be bright red and not smell burnt. 

Good Luck


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

1997 is OBD I on the Ford's over 8500 GVW.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

linckeil;1327949 said:


> 1997 is OBD I on the Ford's over 8500 GVW.


That makes it a bit easier for him.

Use this link to pull codes.

http://www.troublecodes.net/Ford/


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

not sure if this year truck had them but there was a sensor that went into the rear dif. that would cause this on early 90's models


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

most likely converter/internal component slip code,usually converter clutch slip. you have to scan it to be sure,your truck has obd2 connector in cab get it to a good shop.usually speed sensor code will show a speedo problem. when i get a converter slip code and the diag procedure points to the converter,i replace the pump as well. the E4OD has internal leakage and converter valving issues that are hard to nail down.good luck.


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks for info i will probably end up at ford dealer or trans shop it has a obd2 connector but my "top of the line 5000 dollar scanner will not pull any trans codes.. i was thinking
converter issue i changed the fluid and put on a real deep pan last year less than 10 k ago
fluid is bright red.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

your 1997 F250 with 7.3 diesel has an OBD2 connector? can you post a picture of that?


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

if i had a way to do a pic i would. it is definetly an obd2 connector inside the cab located
a litlle over halfway under the dash near the passenger side. this truck was the last year for
the old body style f250 hd. it should have been a 1998 and it is definetely over 8500 lb
gvw


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

all powerstrokes have an obd2 connector,1994 to 1997 they were on the passenger side below the dash,98 and up it is in the usual place on the drivers side below the dash.


----------

